# Monarch Hydraulic Unit M-693



## jdcron (Jan 20, 2016)

New here hoping to learn more about this Monarch hydraulic under hood system.

So my issue is that when I use the down control on the plow it goes down really slow. The up control is good goes up fast and the angle left right is good, just when it goes down is very slow. There is an adjustment but, I am unable to figure out where it is at and how to do it. 
I have read and saw the Monarch PDF's but it does not give the instructions on how to make the adjustment, kind of confusing.
So please if anyone out there can help me out with this issue I would appreciate it so much. I will accept emails [email protected] Thanks.JD.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/sites/default/files/manuals/m683_manual.pdf
(note that this is actually m693, they mislabel it).

It refers to the flow control valve as "external valve". I'm going to guess that that means that it is (if you have one), somewhere between the lift cylinder and the valve block.

My guess is bad or plugged up "B" valve. Note that there is a screen on the B-valve that WILL plug up with ice, if there is any in the system. Try adding a bit of gas line antifreeze to the reservoir and seeing if that clears it up.


----------



## jdcron (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey tahnks for this info. It is more then I could find the menu is a lot of help.


----------

